
Rust channel implementation is much faster than Go - ngaut
A new version of crossbeam-channel is published.<p>This channel in Rust works almost identically to channels in Go. It supports select operation and is fast.<p>Benchmarks: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;tRI4HMO.png<p>Docs: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.rs&#x2F;crossbeam-channel&#x2F;0.2.0
======
smt88
Can anyone expain why? Is it a GC issue?

